# Lure pack starting point



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Looking a getting a general variety of lures spanning from whiting, salmon, snook, tommies to snapper and kingfish for my first yak. I will be fishing ocean bays and off shore on a 4.7 OK prowler anywhere from metro Adelaide to york peninsula and Eyre peninsula . Looking at some floating rapala lure packs and squiggies etc but hoping to get some recommendations for a good starting variety and a good place to get them.

Cheers,

Cale


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Assuming you are new to fishing with lures - consider soft plastics.
Gulp work really well. Squidgies work OK too. If there are nuisance fish about wrecking your plastics tie a Z-man on.

As for HB's:
Salmon will eat anything, but preference to something with some silver on it (metal slice type lures are ideal) that can be retrieved, or trolled, fast. Minnow patterns also great, but need to work at some speed.
Whiting - NFI. Something smallish. Poppers are all the rage.
Tommies - as for salmon.
Snook - why? Shallow running jointed minnows have worked on them for me.
Never caught a snapper on a lure. Something that dives to the right depth for the area you are fishing?
Kingfish - have caught on knife jigs. Biggish ones around 150g, with the hook at the top.


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Spork, i do a fair bit of shore lure fishing for salmon and flathead but am new to the kayak scene. Im in the water as much as much as im on it though. Thankyou for your suggestions.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I like Gulp 4" minnows (esp Nuc chicken and smelt) on a 5/0 TT jig head 1/8th - 1/4 Oz - good for snook, salmon and snapper.
Gulp camo worms on a size 1 1/16th jig head for whiting (and bream and tommies too).
Like Diet / Aile / Duel magnet minnows 70mm and 90mm (90mm red head gun on snook) http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... iet-70-90/
And Halco hardbodies - esp the scorpian range DD for snapper (esp red head) and I'd use for Kingfish http://www.halcotackle.com/home.html


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

If you are in SA, anything with alot of silver on it for snook(25-40gram), trolled VERY FAST, same for kingfish but alot bigger(75gram + )
whiting/tommies just stick to cockles/pippis

snapper love squid so a deep diving lure that looks like a squid or cuttlefish imo


----------



## Yakydeyak (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the fantastic replies guys. That gives me a great starting point. Ill do some research. Does anyone have any recommendations for online stores?


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

A good lure to start with would be a sebile koolie, they seem to catch many different species


----------

